# trap bar welded up today



## SE18 (Dec 16, 2014)

using 2 spare olympic bars (both had been thrown away!) I welded up a trap bar and just completed a set of deadlifts with it. Not bad for a 57 yr old who learned welding this year (but not professional)?


----------

